# What size Boxblade?



## BassetDaddy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello people,

New guy here. Looking for advice on box blade for my Kubota L3400. Need for general dirt moving, counterweight, some road and driveway maintenance. Let me know what you think. Thanks. Will hopefully have some pix and video soon.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
6' would work good and 7' would fit and do more tad more work also cover your wheel tracks.


----------

